# My 1991 240SX SE into Silvia 2000 S15



## Nullx3r0 (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok heres the deal... i have a 1991 240SX SE and i want to know if there is any possible way without extreme costs (more than $3500) to get the 2000 Silvia S15 front end conversion on to my car... I have the SR20DET engine but i want the headlight conversion to match it but i dont want the 89-94 S13 lights... help if at all possible 

thanks in advance
Nullx3r0


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yes... there is.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

u noob.. search


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you are an idiot in so many ways


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

i usually would tell guys not to flame.. but this guys seems to be askin for it. 

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

good luck getting it under 3500.00

Just do the Civic front end conversion, you'll be one of a kind :loser:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

He can get it for under 3500... if he goes with fiberglass parts


----------



## Nullx3r0 (Jul 13, 2004)

*hmm thanks...*

well thanks for for flaming me people... im new to the nissan scene period and i was just asking for help but i guess since everyone on this board likes to flame people even if i am a damn n00b to this then ill take my business elsewhere


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Nullx3r0 said:


> well thanks for for flaming me people... im new to the nissan scene period and i was just asking for help but i guess since everyone on this board likes to flame people even if i am a damn n00b to this then ill take my business elsewhere


Please don't leave....please!!!!!!!!!


I don't want to be the low man on the totem pole any more :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nullx3r0 said:


> well thanks for for flaming me people... im new to the nissan scene period and i was just asking for help but i guess since everyone on this board likes to flame people even if i am a damn n00b to this then ill take my business elsewhere


if u think this is flaming.. ROFL ROFL ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but seriously, info on s15 front end conversions are ALL OVER THE PLACE.
for getting it under 3.5k, i'd recommend you buy a s15 conversion kit from VIS, gtp, importfan (they're all the same thing). your other option is to go through jspec but jspec costs more.. possibly over your budget.

vis, gtp, and importfan's conversion is decent in fitment / quality but you may still have to do some work w/ the dremel kit.
jspec will sell you a kit that's excellent in fitment / quality but it will cost more


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

and i would just recommend he search because the info is everywhere like you said...

btw, your welcome for not being flamed. allw e did was call you stupid, which you are for asking that...seriously. just cause your a noob doesnt excuse you.if senoir members can be punished, then why cant idiots be flamed when they break the first rule.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nullx3r0 said:


> then ill take my business elsewhere


what business are you giving us? you're only giving us headaches by asking stupid questions. now go back to the fetal position you came from huddled in the corner sucking your thumb.


----------

